

Ask HN: Is Facebook Graph API ready for production use? - betageek

Have been looking at the Facebook Graph API and having some major problems. A lot of the API documentation appears to be wrong (the first example on http://developers.facebook.com/docs/api doesn't generate the JSON it says it should) and some of the code generators generate code that just doesn't work (http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/like-box).<p>Have hacked around and managed to get things working but unsure if I should use in production - would appreciate any thoughts &#38; experiences.
======
eugenejen
Currently Facebook broke all APIs, either Graph API, Old RESTful APIs and FQL.

I don't know the frontend part. My company uses Facebook's javascript library
and we are switching to the new Javascript SDK.

One of the big bugs in Facebook backend is here
<http://bugs.developers.facebook.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9758>

